# Sheldon cooper



## Britnee.sto (Aug 9, 2012)

Apparently Sheldon and I are on the same wave length today.


----------



## bugster (Aug 18, 2012)

Love the hedgehog version. :lol:


----------



## Kam (Nov 7, 2012)

Awwww I'm so gonna sing that to my hedgie, cute.


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

I almost named my hedgehog Amy Farrah Fowler


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

I have a chicken named Amy Farrah Fowler.


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

Hahahaha that's awesome! I really wanted to do it but I couldn't figure out a nickname.. Amy was too plain, Amy Farrah Fowler is too long. My sister suggested I call her AFF.. but that sounds too much like a synonym for butt . Farrah reminds me of Farrah Fawcett lol. I just couldn't make it work lol. But Prim suits my hedgie so it worked out


----------



## Alex (Dec 7, 2012)

The hedgehog version wins by far haha. I'm going to have to sing that to Hannibell...mind if I steal it for my own facebook purposes?


----------



## Britnee.sto (Aug 9, 2012)

Go for it


----------



## SpikeMoose (Dec 9, 2012)

That is awesome! I have been debating naming my hedgie Penny! Before I decided on the little girl I was thinking Bazinga would be a good name for a little boy (Ben or Benny for short?)


----------



## Britnee.sto (Aug 9, 2012)

Awe Penny would be a great name!


----------

